# Location of Timeshares



## Giselherr (Apr 3, 2006)

To help us relative newbies out, how about mentioning the location in addition to the resort name?


----------



## JACKC (Apr 3, 2006)

Giselherr said:
			
		

> To help us relative newbies out, how about mentioning the location in addition to the resort name?



Good idea for helping out oldies, too, who might not be familiar with timeshare locations.

Jack


----------



## Summit1231 (Apr 3, 2006)

Good idea.

And maybe mention any local stream or lake with fishing opportunities.
Glad to see another fisherman into timesharing. 
Is the Resort at Bass Lake California near a Bass Lake ?

Bob


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 3, 2006)

Yes, 
Liz


----------



## geekette (Apr 3, 2006)

I think if we require fishing info we open up a whole can of worms, because that's not my interest, mine is (insert any possible special interest someone might have).  Let's just hope for full spell out of resorts (I get enuf of acronyms in the office!) with some indication of where they're located.  Given that, a special interest question can be asked:  Is there good fishing in the (resort city) area?


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 4, 2006)

Giselherr said:
			
		

> To help us relative newbies out, how about mentioning the location in addition to the resort name?


 
To help out the rest of us, where are you asking for the resort location to be mentioned?  When posting about them on the bbs, I assume (since this is the forum where bbs issues are discussed)?


----------



## Giselherr (Apr 4, 2006)

*Where to mention location?*

I'd suggest at least the first time the resort is mentioned in a posting.  On some posts, it is quite obvious (e.g. Hawaian resorts all seem to have names that readily identify them as Hawaian) but some, unless one is a geographic genius, such as "Branson/Bransom" let alone such as "Wapato point" have no such 
readily identifiable characteristic.  

It would be great if there was a link to a listing of resort locations (I remember there was discussion of a map of Texas resorts) but Unless someone is really bored and looking for work.....

On another matter, it would be nice to have a readily available link to a calender giving the week numbers.  Some, such as week 52, 51, week 1, 2, etc are pretty easy to figure out, but then there are references to week 29, week, 30,
week 41, etc.  I usually devide by four and I figure I'm pretty close to when the week is, but a link to a calender would be a nice feature if it's not too difficult to do.

Ed


----------



## Dave M (Apr 4, 2006)

Giselherr said:
			
		

> On another matter, it would be nice to have a readily available link to a calender giving the week numbers.


There is such a link. "Dick Conklin's Timeshare Calendar" can be found under the General Advice section of TUG Advice (link to Advice at the top of this page).

Here is the direct link to the calendar - http://keysy.com/calendar/


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 4, 2006)

Best overall way to look up a resort by name on TUG would probably to do an alphabetical sort via the Ratings interface, ( http://tug2.com/RnR/Ratings.aspx?GridType=ALPHA ). Access ther Ratings via the Resort Databases link at the top of the page.  If you find you use this a lot, you can always save the location as a favorite/bookmark.

For timeshare calendar, see Dick Conklin's 40-year Timeshare Calendar. There's a link to it in our Advice section (there's a link to the Advice section at the top of the page, too.)


----------



## Giselherr (Apr 4, 2006)

*I checked out that link to the Calendar*

and that's what I had been looking for.  I had seen it before and then I cudn't find it again.  That's why I was suggesting a link directly to the calendar perhaps via the "quick links" drop-down.  

As to the location of resorts, I'm just suggesting to posters that they mention at least the state/country of the location of a resort that doesn't have a readily
identifiable name.  Ya know, I can guess that Makai is probably Hawaii (although I guess such a combination of letters could also be some other exotic location). 
Most people here, even newbies, can readily pick up on things like that, but how about "Destin"? (I eventually guessed it was in Fla) & by using Mapquest I 
found out that Bransom is in Missouri & I even eventually found out that Wapato point (which I had surmised was possibly Hawaii) was somewhere in Oregon/Washington State.  

It would Also be nice if posters would occasionally spell out the Acronyms they use (until there is some bored person who knows how to do it makes a link to a file of frequently used abbreviations & acronyms.  E.G. I only recently figured out that EOY must mean "every other year", but I'm still a bit vague about the meaning & implication of UDI, which seems to be a very important concept for some reason I have yet to fully comprehend.  

A lot of this is pretty picky stuff & if I had the knowledge, I'd try making links etc myself.  But I know there are some people on these boards who seem to be very technically astute, so I hope that they will be bored some day and decide to make some of the things I've suggested. 

Ed


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 4, 2006)

The bulletin board Quick Links take you to things ON THE BULLETIN BOARD.  For the rest of the TUG website outside of the bulletin board, there is the red link bar at the top of the bbs pages.  

There are hundreds of useful pages outside the bulletin board.  We can't have direct links to all of them located everywhere.  

My suggestion is to spend a little more time familiarizing yourself with the full TUG website, so you'll know where to look for things.  Don't overlook the TUG Homepage (and site directory accessible from the homepage) as good sources.


----------

